# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT in Australia - alternatives?

## Psylence

Hey all im new here, plan on doing a p-plex cycle soon and really wanted to have a serm PCT handy however i cant get any through my source. Are there any descent alternatives? Any other ways i can go about getting a pct serm in aus? - pm me thnx.

----------


## Dicknang

can't pm you till you have 25 posts mate.
I am have orderd some from the US and hope to get it through customs lol! If that doesn't work I'm just gonna hit my gp up and see if he will write me a prescription. You don't get anything until you ask eh
Good luck
ps Where are you in Australia?

----------


## sickchok

I live in Australia too i have found a web site but niether of us can pm each other..

----------


## Dicknang

Sickchok, when you are able to pm, i would love to know this website. I'm guessing it's an Aussie website yeah?

----------


## sickchok

well if we keep posting here i might be able to, i dont think its an australian website but it was refered on an australian website.

----------


## JAY_WD

hey boys from oz too, want to know website too please.

keep posting on here until you have reached 25 posts i think it is. then you will be able to send private messages. dont forget about me

----------


## sickchok

Is that you in your display picture?

----------


## sickchok

Also is it just me or is AAS is Australia really expensive?

----------


## JAY_WD

lol no not me in pic, its arnold and yes AAS is very expensive in Australia as there is not much going around

----------


## Psylence

Anyone here from Aus ordered from lion? Was thinking of doing it buy dont want to wait months and months

----------


## sickchok

I dont know about customs... depends what you order. I have found a site but everything is in pill form and some AI's are very expensive...

Wait till i have 25 posts and i will pm everyone on this forum.

----------


## Psylence

Sounds good

----------


## Psylence

25 posts just waiting for Admin to activate the pm

----------


## Dicknang

I have read from some guys on here who have ordered form Lion and their stuff managed to get through customs. I myself have not, but I did order some M-drol which made it through customs not long ago.

----------


## sickchok

Ive read somewhere that some customs to tend to sieze chemicles. some make it through and some dont.

----------


## SmittyTheOX

Hey boys, im from Aus too. 

Lets not talk about doing anything illegal out in the open though hey. Even if it is a site sponsor, the importing of prohibited substances is still against the law.

----------


## sickchok

> Hey boys, im from Aus too. 
> 
> Lets not talk about doing anything illegal out in the open though hey. Even if it is a site sponsor, the importing of prohibited substances is still against the law.



Well are clomid, nolva and Letro prohibited substances?

----------


## sickchok

Sorry answerd the question my self
http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/d...08_List_En.pdf

look under section S4 (page5) i dont under stand what it means "but not limited to.."

could someone explain please?

----------


## sickchok

Just found another site but this one dosent have any AI and everything is in pill form and im pretty sure they are based in the US

----------


## SmittyTheOX

Just do your best to find someone local. Take it from someone that knows, you will save yourself a lot of heart ache.

Prices may be higher and supply may be limited, but it is the better alternative.

----------


## sickchok

I dont now anyone localy, i can only get it off the net.

----------


## SmittyTheOX

Locally meaning 'within Australia'

----------


## sickchok

yes thats what i mean

----------


## Ausy

guys, im not sure if i have completely understood what your asking...but if your after PCT in australia, go to your GP, tell him you have been taking a steroid cycle and that you need PCT. Tell him you will require Pregny, Clomid etc at the doses needed. It is likely your GP will not know the doseage you require so have it written down for him. There is no problem having these items in your possession provided the GP has scripted you for them, and i cant see any reason he wouldnt.

----------


## Kale

> 25 posts just waiting for Admin to activate the pm


Admin dosent need to activate PM you do. Go to User CP top left hand corner of the screen follow that through and check the appropriate box

----------


## FlyByU

> guys, im not sure if i have completely understood what your asking...but if your after PCT in australia, go to your GP, tell him you have been taking a steroid cycle and that you need PCT. Tell him you will require Pregny, Clomid etc at the doses needed. It is likely your GP will not know the doseage you require so have it written down for him. There is no problem having these items in your possession provided the GP has scripted you for them, and i cant see any reason he wouldnt.


It is VERY hard to find a doctor in Australia willing to prescribe any of those meds, especially clomid, which is only indicated for women. If you know of a doctor please PM me!!

----------


## JAY_WD

> It is VERY hard to find a doctor in Australia willing to prescribe any of those meds, especially clomid, which is only indicated for women. If you know of a doctor please PM me!!


me too.....willing to travel too!!

----------


## Kale

> me too.....*willing to travel too!*!


Go the Bangkok and you can buy it by the truck load

----------


## JAY_WD

> Go the Bangkok and you can buy it by the truck load


seriously thinkin about it bro...

----------


## mr_reandron1000

Just suss out the big boys in the gym, clomid,nolva,pregnyl is all over aus black market trust me.

----------


## ads21

> Just suss out the big boys in the gym, clomid,nolva,pregnyl is all over aus black market trust me.


yup!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dorian_Gray

I know about nolva.

You boys from Sydney?

----------


## vBRAH

There are pharmacies that ship to Oz without problems  :Smilie:

----------


## rykketid

> Sorry answerd the question my self
> http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/d...08_List_En.pdf
> 
> look under section S4 (page5) i dont under stand what it means "but not limited to.."
> 
> could someone explain please?


"but not limited to" meaning the mentioned substances + similar compounds

fellow aus bb'er here!

----------


## 0tolerance

i found a place in victoria that sells nolvadex and a few others and ships it out to people without a prescription...

but im more wondering if they are going to be a scam, although they have an address and phone number you can call so it might not be...

gaah if i had 25 posts id pm you guys.

----------


## Bennet87

damn need to get my posts up so i can get in on this Sydney help

----------


## SmittyTheOX

Fuk me dead, you blokes are all setting yourselves up to be scammed.

Nolva is NOT hard to get here in Aus, and like ive said before, normally your AAS source can help you out. 

*Id be very weary of someone with a handful of posts offering to 'help me out' with illegal substances.*

----------


## deano bol

Hey guys, know this is an old post but i just got me some nolva... actually tamox today! Funny thing is, it cost me more to buy 30 tabs of 20mg tabs then what it did for my cycle! oh well, beggers can't be choosers!

----------


## GetinPumps

Im tellin ya no one even knows what PCT is on the QLD coast lol Trying to find clomid or nolva is always a challenge in its self.

----------


## mick86

PCT is available in Australia, some get it through dodgy doctors, some get it from over seas sources though it is hit and miss with customs and PCT, some get it from a local UG lab.

In my experience the local UG labs here sell it cheaper than overseas sources, even cheaper than selective scammer sites.




> guys, im not sure if i have completely understood what your asking...but if your after PCT in australia, go to your GP, tell him you have been taking a steroid cycle and that you need PCT. Tell him you will require Pregny, Clomid etc at the doses needed. It is likely your GP will not know the doseage you require so have it written down for him. There is no problem having these items in your possession provided the GP has scripted you for them, and i cant see any reason he wouldnt.


Many wont, they are only meant to prescribe it if you can prove that you are suffering from gyno ect. I have tried and failed. 




> Just suss out the big boys in the gym, clomid,nolva,pregnyl is all over aus black market trust me.


pregnyl is not all that easy to find, especially in Victorias imo. Yes its around, but not obtainable by most bodybuilders that I know.

----------


## BennyBronx

hey guys im from australia too
just joined up

----------


## mick86

Hey mate, welcome to the board.

----------


## BennyBronx

cheers!
trying to goto bed but theres so much to read on here lol
where in aus u guys from?

----------


## mick86

haha,

Vic also

----------


## vBRAH

Syd here  :Big Grin: 
Its 5am  :Frown:

----------


## azz10

hey mates, just read all ur postings so i though i'll drop by to say 'hi to fellow-aussies!! haha..

yeh, suxs to be in a land downunder which has a tough law with gears..  :Frown:

----------


## azz10

> It is VERY hard to find a doctor in Australia willing to prescribe any of those meds, especially clomid, which is only indicated for women. If you know of a doctor please PM me!!


just dropping ya a reply coz ur avatar is awesome!! ben johnson, a sprinting legend but got busted for winny use.. hehe

----------


## vBRAH

and a US dollar conversion thats now hit 66c

----------


## coast

Ey another lifter from Aus here. I too am looking for somewhere too get pct from. Namely Clomid and armidex. Most of the people iv'e asked about pct, AI's and SERM's have had no idea what im talking about haha.

----------


## coast

And yeah the aussie dollar dropping has ****ed us royally, i get my clen and looking at getting t3 from o/s and this ill shoot the price up a stack. Ahh well, like said preciously, beggars cant be choosers haha.

----------


## azz10

maybe we should all organise a trip down to thailand together!! haha.. u reckon customs will notice us? imagine us, 'heavyweights' walking tru e airport.. :P

----------


## coast

Hahaha i may be visiting thailand in july next year with the mr's. Was wondering how safe it would be too bring back some gear and what the penalties of being caught would be. Problably not worth it though i'd imagine.

----------


## mic.p

yeh look PCT in oz is a nightmare, obviously some guys have a source, and others don't. I've been looking for a source of nolva and proviron for about eight months now so i can start my test prop cycle, with no luck at all infact i was thinking of using FIZOGEN ON CYCLE for pct any body tried this?

----------


## barcaboy

i think the best and the only way for us to order it through net. i dont really think they would bust up nolva and clomid

----------


## King Nothing

Hey guys new member from Sydney here.

I have managed to find some nolva but can't find clomid anywhere, and I don’t want to waste my cash trying to import it as I don’t think it will make it through customs.

----------


## varven

Howdy all,
Just joined on, sydney sider here.
Planning my firt cycle... but disappointing to see its hard to get hold of PCT stuff. Will see if I can find any locally around the gym.

----------


## doddaa

$1 aus = $0.61 us .....

I was going to order some gear 2 weeks ago when it was at 0.70 but though it was to low  :Frown:

----------


## varven

Guys, have any of you had much success getting hold of HCG locally ?

----------


## Royal MaKo Rumble

i got Nolvadex and tomaxifin prescribed from my Dr..... i have little bitch tits so it was easy; i complained that they are sensitive and they hurt so she prescribed me box of 30. So i bought the nolvadex, then the next day i went back there and told her i lost them after i bought them, so she re-prescribed them and went to another chemist and picked up a packet of 60 Tamaxofin citrates !!! sweet theres my cycle.

----------


## noosa1

Hey mates,

also a new aussie here. been downunder for about 7 mths now, and living up in Qld.
luv this place, but jeez man its insane to get anything.

dont think my pm feature is up yet, so feel free to email me .

cheers

----------


## MKD

Hi all,New guy here lucky going overseas soon to do my 1st cycle.

----------


## ballo

> Hey guys, know this is an old post but i just got me some nolva... actually tamox today! Funny thing is, it cost me more to buy 30 tabs of 20mg tabs then what it did for my cycle! oh well, beggers can't be choosers!


hey bud im from aus sydney i orded nolvadex online 30 tabs 20mgs 4 times now and it has come through every time iv even had it opened by customs and it still got to my door they just stuck a sticker on it and put a slip in side ov it but have no probs with getting it every time.

----------


## peedee

yea im havin trouble gettin hold of some clomid an nolva, ill try what you did 'royal mako rumble' and if that doesnt work i guess i have no choice but to order online... how long does it take to be mailed to you, im on the goldy btw

----------


## t-gunz

personally i don't think steriods are too priced over here. it is quite easy to obtain even PCT.
people might be just looking in the wrong direction. alot of people buy it from someone then sell it off to someone and keep doing it, everytime that happens the prices go up more and more. cause everyone wants to make profit

----------


## dieselmack

> I'd be more than happy to help you guys out if your a member on Bodybuilding.com?
> 
> #1 post here yes I know, just found this site :P
> But I visit BB.com daily so hit me up if you like under "-COUGAR BAIT-"


pffft yeah your a real trust worthy brother

----------


## vBRAH

> personally i don't think steriods are too priced over here. it is quite easy to obtain even PCT.
> people might be just looking in the wrong direction. alot of people buy it from someone then sell it off to someone and keep doing it, everytime that happens the prices go up more and more. cause everyone wants to make profit





> pffft yeah your a real trust worthy brother


Well like the quote above said, why keep buying from everyone trying to make a profit?  :Smilie: 
There ARE pharmacies that ship to Australia without any problems

----------


## Royal MaKo Rumble

so where are these pharmacies?

and MKD what nationality are u bro?

----------


## SmittyTheOX

> Fuk me dead, you blokes are all setting yourselves up to be scammed.
> 
> Nolva is NOT hard to get here in Aus, and like ive said before, normally your AAS source can help you out. 
> 
> *Id be very weary of someone with a handful of posts offering to 'help me out' with illegal substances.*


BUMP!!!

Just so to bring it to your attention, there has been a sudden increase in the amount of *Aussies being scammed* lately so be careful what you say and who you say it too!!!

----------


## t-gunz

> Well like the quote above said, why keep buying from everyone trying to make a profit? 
> *There ARE pharmacies that ship to Australia without any problems*


excatly

----------


## peedee

why are there so many dodgy c*nts out there!!!

----------


## Kale

just a word of warning here to my fellow aussie brothers. No price discussions, do not name sources and be very careful about who offers to sell you juice on this board, there are a lot of scammers here so be careful guys

----------


## dieselmack

> Well like the quote above said, why keep buying from everyone trying to make a profit? 
> There ARE pharmacies that ship to Australia without any problems


hahaha nice try but you know exactly what i mean ...

----------


## Charger527

be careful what you say because not only do scammers read this but so do customs people or AFP, we dont want to give them any inside info.

----------


## peedee

does arr work with us aussies or should i not even bother...

----------


## SmittyTheOX

> does arr work with us aussies or should i not even bother...


Im fairly sure they are not even sending to Aus atm.

I wouldnt bother anyways. As ive said before, get what you want form on the island.

----------


## stanazol

yeah there sure has been lots of scammers so becareful aussies. i think mine went missing in the local mail snatch and grab didn't even get the package. got 2 packages lost 1 oh well mores on the way ? :Haha:

----------


## shadey33

Geee stanazol you brought this thread back from the scrap heap over 2 years old .

----------


## stanazol

yeah just getting my posts up lols but good to remind everyone about scammers hey.

----------


## izerkon

just getting your posts up? :|

----------


## wommie83

Good post guys, I have been facing the same problem down here in Adelaide. Not too sure where to source PCT. Its a bit forgotten down here in a lot of circles too...

----------


## Pr3ss

Got shit luck in Melbourne, some dont even know what PCT is :/

----------


## forza nuova

> Good post guys, I have been facing the same problem down here in Adelaide. Not too sure where to source PCT. Its a bit forgotten down here in a lot of circles too...


ive got what you need mate

----------


## Gear

Welcome...

-Gear

----------

